# New school of lutherie opening



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.canadianschooloflutherie.com/
Very expensive, sounds interesting though.
Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

72 views and no reply? 
I s it something I said? )


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Perhaps people don't have much good to say about it so don't.

For whatever reason these schools do not seem to do well as I remember history. Right away the cost strikes me as one point and the other thing for me is the location, poor choice at best.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, though it may be a good school *$325 +hst *a day can buy you a lot of guitar repair and guitar building books.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Morkolo said:


> Yeah, though it may be a good school *$325 +hst *a day can buy you a lot of guitar repair and guitar building books.


Nothing beats hands on experience IMO, so I think a school like this is great for those who want to make guitar making/repairs their vocation. Their prices are WAY to high. Forget about the day price, $13K for 4 months is nuts. Just as a comparison, one of my daughters attended the Yorkville School Of Cosmetics, which is run through George Brown College. She took all the courses they have to offer in one shot. It was just over a year at a cost of around $15K all in (includes a makeup kit for $2K).


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This is something that I would love to do, but it will never happen for me at those rates... though judging by some of the transactions that I see taking place here, there are a lot of guitarists around who have _way_ more money than I do.

Obviously, the school has enjoyed some measure of success since they are opening a second location, so someone is taking their courses.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

For what it's worth, I've been to their location in Dartmouth, NS and played some of the guitar that have come out of the school. I was impressed by the quality of instruments that were being produced. George Rizsaniy, head instructor, is a talented luthier and really knows what he's doing'.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

George has put his guitars in the hands of pros like James Taylor and Keith Richards. In fact, he hand delivered Keith's guitar to him personally at his house in Connecticut. So he is certainly qualified.

My only concern is that if a guitar builder dies in a welfare hospital, it is only because he made enough money to get himself there. LOL!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

From what you guys say there seems to be little doubt that the gentleman is qualified, that the instruments themselves are very good and that it's a great learning experience for students.

I think the issue that faces this school is a larger one and generally reflects the guitar industry in Canada, it's very hard to raise enough capital to allow for a business that accommodates a proper business model, which would allow for things like more students at a lower rate, a better location and more money for marketing. 

As with any business, If things are being run well and there's potential to earn, you'd have little problem raising the capital, so the fact that many people cannot raise the cash and do not open businesses in this sector, or have small businesses that don't grow, reflects many things about the Canadian market / economy.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been to the Dartmouth, NS shop many times for various things and can attest to George's abilities. His work is amazing, his employee's work is also amazing, the whole staff are friendly and full of advice. People might not like the prices of their services but I'll tell you that you get more than you pay for with these guys. If my day job ever permits me a day off to do their day long fret course I have no hesatation to do it soon.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I had George build me an OM back in 2008 and I'm still loving it. Will definitely drop in and check out the new location


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm. Maybe our fearless leader could arrange for a one-day course as a prize for a post contest... I know that I would enter!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Fajah said:


> Nothing beats hands on experience IMO, so I think a school like this is great for those who want to make guitar making/repairs their vocation.


I couldn't agree more, sometimes I take for granted that I have over 10 years working with wood and think everyone else does too.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for your opinions, folks.


----------



## s.freeman (Dec 14, 2011)

are you looking to learn how to build/repair keefsdad?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

s.freeman said:


> are you looking to learn how to build/repair keefsdad?


Yes. I do a lot of setups and electronic work, but have never been able to get training to do fretwork or builld.


----------

